# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  🚨 EXTREME URGENCE ! DAGGER SE LAISSE MOURIR ☠️ - xberger - Né en 2009

## JenniferL

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* DAGGER
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




  :: 


Nous lançons un ultime sos pour dagger probablement le dernier, bientôt il sera trop tard...
Dagger 12ans, abandonné au décès de son maître
Dagger ne bouge plus sauf pour les balades ou il retrouve le moral
Dagger ne mange plus que le stricte minimum
Dagger s'en va... petit à petit

Dagger n'est pas OK chat
Dagger ne doit pas vivre avec de jeunes enfants
Dagger est une boule d'amour si on respecte son environnement, nécessite des maîtres qui connaissent les chiens
Dagger pourra vivre en maison ou appartement avec un rez-de-chaussée car à son âge les escaliers vont être compliqué
Dagger est résigné et n'y crois plus... dagger se laisse aller doucement mais sûrement...

La vidéo nous arrache le bide...
https://www.facebook.com/Refugearpa9...n__=%2CO%2CP-R

Dagger vous attend, avant qu'il ne soit trop tard...



Si vous souhaitez accueillir DAGGER le lien du formulaire: https://bit.ly/2WDmkoa

----------

